# Day Jobs, Hay, and Acerage



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

If this has been discussed please delete and send me a link to the thread, I couldn't find it.

Just curious on what others' do besides make hay. Do you have a day job, farm other stuff, also how many acres of hay do you cover in a season.

I'll start us off. My dad and I raise a few head of black angus. I make hay becuase i like to, it feeds our stock and i sell some as well. My grandpa always had cows growing up and we now run his farm, with his 87 years of knowledge (good or bad) to help out, we are both thankful for that most of the time. I'm a Civil Engineer and have a day job. I do about 60 acres of hay a year, 3 or 4 cuttings depending on weather.

What do you all do.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’m another engineer with a day job. Up around 130 +/- 30 acres depending on the year. Some second cut, some baling straw. Mostly small square bales for sale.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

When I was doing 60 acres 3 cuttings a year I had a day job as the local govt head of solid waste dept. had I not been a dept head and in control of my schedule, I could never done that much horse hay by myself. One man show. Maxed out at 6500 sqs and 200 4 x5s in my best year and touched every bale myself.


----------



## GNA_farm (Jul 21, 2014)

Ops manager for stainless steel distribution facility, luckily I have the flexibility and a cell phone to take days when needed to get out and make hay when able as I am primarily a 1 man show but have my dad available to cut or rake when needed. Used to run about 150 acres of row crop on the side but got out and converted all to hay. Depending on weather, time, and available help I try to put up a few small squares but mostly 4 x 5 rounds due to limited workforce. Between kids (3 and 5 yrs), full time job, dabbling in blooded herefords, and running a herd of angus 800 miles away I tend to stay busy, even find a little time to get away to hunt every once in a while... Was able to get 3 cuts on all my fields this year and 4 on about half, surprisingly all put up good, lot of hay around me is junk due to the wet conditions most of the year.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Make about 100+ acres of hay. About half of that will get cut 3x depending on weather. The rest usually just one cut and then grazed. Most all is used to feed our 125 cow/calf operation or my parents horse operation. I work full time off the farm in lending. Wife is on the farm full time plus taking care of our young kids. Couldn't do nearly as much without her. She basically takes care of the farm day to day now as I have less time and flexibility during the week as I used to. Can definitely be challenging to manage hay schedule with weather and work schedule, especially around meetings and travel commitment that I can't change. But we get it done. I still do most of the hay mowing and probably half the round baling. She pretty much does the rest. Otherwise we wouldn't be getting very good quality hay made.

Managing career and farming can be a challenge, but I like the regular income and benefits, and off farm paycheck gives us the flexibility to maintain a nicer line of equipment than we could otherwise. So that way when the stars do align with schedule and weather we can run (knock on wood) and hit it hard.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I always find it interesting and like to hear about others operations and the different labor and income streams that make them go.

We are full time farmers. The operation consists of my wife and I,my 2 daughter's, 12 and 14, and my parents. We all work on various parts of the farm. We farm 800 acres, of which hay is the main crop. It varies between 400 and 500 acres a year. Most is cut 3 times and the timothy fields twice. We big square and round bale with most of the hay being sold to the Amish for horses. The rest of the acres are planted mainly to corn and beans. We also sometimes plant wheat or oats. We broker straw to sell to our hay cudtomers. On the livestock side, we have 25 crosxbred cows, 26 katahin ewes, 2 donkeys, 3 meat rabbit does, and 1 horse. Our other main income stream is that we have 2 cage free organic free range layer barns. We also are taking a 90 acre farm organic next year to add some diversity to our crops.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty much full time farming now with a decent dose of field mowing, snow plowing in winter and I'll build a garage/barn/shop if it looks like a good customer and a good deal for me.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Currently I'm an operations manager for Timbersled/Polaris during the day, and a husband/father/farmer by evening/weekend/vacation time. We have about 130 acres of land that's been passed down through my wife's side of the family for 115 years now. About 100 acre are hay fields (1 cutting grass), and the remainder is mostly good timber. My wife and I have been solo farming it for about 13 years now. By this time next year, I'll not be working for Polaris anymore, but will be pastoring our church full time... and still farming. For the last year and a half I've been mentoring under our current pastor, who will be semi retiring when I step in. I'm looking forward to mixing the pastoring and farming together as they will go together well.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We farm full time, my wife and my son and myself and some part-time help. Dairy, crops, and hay


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Idaho Hay said:


> I'm looking forward to mixing the pastoring and farming together as they will go together well.


Hand in hand. Good to hear of your calling.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

conductor for Norfolk southern rxr. 180 acre farm 60ac hay some grass some small grain make 4x5 round bales dry and wrapped, 60 mama cows.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rookie hay person here.Currently 15 acres of coastal bermuda for square bales for horses. Got three cuttings this year. Field was sprigged last year. Only have about 40 acres of crop land on farm that has been in my wife's family for over a 100 years. Farming for us is a joy, love of the land. I farm the place to take care of it, income has never been main goal as I have insurance business and my wife works for local hospital. Hay offers us some options row crops do not and felt it was better option as we will be retiring in next year or two. Had been planning on have all in coastal bermuda but looking at also raising oat or wheat for grain and straw for lawn decoration sales to landscapers and hardware stores. (For such as Halloween and Thanksgiving Decorations which is large here.

My biggest goal in farming is to keep the small farm in operation as long as possible and in the family. I wonder often which of our children or grands will have same desire. We have our wills setup to help accommodate that.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Full time machinist/mechanic with a wife(RN) and 2 children managing a 75-100 acres of fields that others own, 7 beef critters and now 2 Icelandic horses along with dads 25 acre homestead. The homestead has all my critters there along with a 1/2 garden and the farmstand I sell crops and beef from. 
My youngest brother helps out with the hay by running equipment and trucking stuff around but I do all the decision making as he just can't get a grip on spending and saving just yet. As soon as he does he can have the hay making all too himself! I personally would rather grow crops of veggies for retail along with beef and pork sales. More consistent income than hay sales. 
And if I need to take over the homestead I will convert to boarding horses. WAY more income than farming anything! At least in my area anyways.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Farm full time corn and soybeans on just under 1200 acres, raise 120 acres of dairy quality alfalfa, and custom bale big squares. Losing 1 dairy next March so hay is gonna be sold on auction.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for chiming in, i enjoy hearing what others do. Again I'm like a lot of you, i make hay because we always have and i like doing it. My wife told me not to take on any more ground but it seems it keeps growing a little every year. Having a flexible day job helps me do what i do. Our farm was settled in the 1840's by my Grandpa's Great Grandpa, I hope to be able to pass it to my kids.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I work (more than) fulltime making video games, and run 160 acres, with 75 in hay and 65 in row crops. Have an icelandic sheep flock, but we're in the process of downsizing that to loosen the chain that keeps us tied to the farm 365 days a year.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We put up 250 acres of hay 3 to 4 cutting a year and 2 of us work full time 12 hour swing shift. My brother is retired, bale both SS and RB all for sale. Sell 80% to 85% off the racks.Use an accumulator makes SS almost as easy as round bales.Lucky to be married to a woman who puts up this life style.Used to run 25 cow-calf pairs and another 300 acres of row crops slowing down and setting up retirement options,3 to 4 years down the road


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What type of video games MrLuggs? PC games or Game console stuff?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Family farm my grandfather (on my Dad's side) bought in 1926 (and again during the depression, seems he couldn't make payment, but the guy he bought it from didn't want it back and re-wrote the deal). Still have 130 acres of original 180 acres, that I bought from my folks during their divorce (that is another story in itself). Needless to say I still have some 'old stuff' that both my grand parents and parents left upstairs in the old farm house I live in. :huh: I'll fix my kids, with a present too it seems. 

Have 25 mama cows of what I call a Heinz 57 breed, however are presently using registered bulls (Maine, Sim or Angus). One thing about a mixed breed, I get lots of color and it's easier to tell them apart (vs all black or other color and you have to look at an ear tag). Total hay acreage is about 85 acres, goal is 4 cuttings per year (got 4 on about 1/3 this year). Went back into the ss bale production last year, a little more this year, plan is a lot more next year (thanks to new shed & HT info/members knowledge ).

Between about 25 acres of marsh and some hay that always seems to get washed, cows have a place in MY system. Plus they generate the grandkid's 4H critters every year. All I get is an IOU for the calves from the GK, but I figure it as an investment into raising a possible better human being, by being involved in 4H verses some other things.

Day job (what I call my millhouses, that generates the cash flow to farm with better equipment), don't throw stones please. I'm a Certified Financial Planner (CERTIFED FINANCIAL PLANNER™ Practitioner or CFP®, is how I'm supposed to show it), own my own business, that I'm in the process of selling/phasing out of. Main areas of focus estate, retirement, investment and tax planning.

The plan is to retire from the milk house job, 1-3 years from now. Kind of a moving target, seems I need to have health insurance on my younger bride (yea, call me a cradle robber, she is only like 20 months younger, the older models that I liked were all taken it seems ).

Most of my client's know that I like making hay (farming) and I don't take vacations (even with almost 30 years in this business). But I'm most likely NOT to be in the office during the summer time IF it is not raining (for some odd reason). My better half works (if you call it that) in my office. Client's will be amazed if they call on a sunny day and my wife says "he is in, would you like to talk to him" (between cuttings perhaps or just need a HT fix ). However, I do try hard to get back to client's within 24 hours, even if I have to call from the hay field (thank goodness I don't use a picture phone or video conference ).

Plan is to make hay until they have to pry my fingers off the tractor's steering wheel (maybe I shouldn't get any GPS devices it seems with that attitude ).

The other problem with retirement from my milk house, IDK what I will do without HT. Smart phones have much too small of screen it seems. 

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I retired as a teacher/coach at 54. I am a 5th generation farming family. I am a one man show now, my son helped since he was small but has a great job that requires all of his time now.

Only own 65 acres, all in pasture now. I have some leased pasture also. I bale 80+ acres of free lease fields 3 times a year. Had over 120 acres but decided to make more hay on less ground. We had over 100 momma cows, cut back to 75 last year.

I grew up helping my grandfather row crop and raise cattle. My father and I raised Bermuda squares for the horse market, and had 50 momma cows. Dad sold the cows in the 80's.

I began buying Dad's part of the farm years ago and ran stocker calves on my own. Got back into cow/calf bovines a few years ago.

I had an accident earlier this year that has made my cow/hay lifestyle a challenge. With the help of friends it looks like I will have enough hay to make it through the winter. I still have @200 rolls to haul home and am finishing up last cutting.

For the first time in my life I feel old some times. Not sure how much longer I am going to do this much.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What type of video games MrLuggs? PC games or Game console stuff?


PC/online games - RPG/fantasy type ones for a little independent studio


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MrLuggs said:


> PC/online games - RPG/fantasy type ones for a little independent studio


I do love me a little online gaming. World of Tanks is by farm my favorite for the fact I can "drive" the famous Tiger 131. My nephew plays a bunch of Fortnite, never played that before.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Whats going on here?^


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Full time hay farmer and beef cattle herd


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I work full time off the farm as a Install/Repair Technician for a Telecommunications company., wife works full time for our local rural electric co-op. We have a small (about 20 head) cow/calf operation and cut about 35 acres of hay that we own, usually 3 times a year. Also have around 35 acres of custom work I do for a couple of guys with in about 10 miles of the house.

Live on the farm that my grandfather bought in the 1930s. Between my Mom, Dad, my wife, and I we own about another 100 acres of row crop ground that we rent out.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Farm full time. Over 900 acres all pivot irrigated. 415 ac in alfalfa this year cut 4 times for the export market and bales in large square bales. Also growing corn, processing peas, sweet corn, and lima beans. 230 acres were certified organic this year. Organic is where I am making the money. Alfalfa is the best transition crop. After the rest of the farm is transitioned to organic I don't see much future in the hay business for me


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> .


JD, you have made your point. ????


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Haven't been on in awhile, but I make strictly small squares on a total of 20 acres as a one man operation, with some hired help (kids). I can't wait until they get old enough to be able to drive themselves because one is already a pretty good equipment operator. In order to be able to buy hay toys, I'm a senior scientist (think animal scientist/veterinary microbiologist) for a large animal health company and develop veterinary diagnostic tests.

I'm pretty obsessed with all things "hay," and for me it's a fun opportunity to run my own 'business.' At the end of next month I'll have my mortgage paid off 23 years early and won't owe a dime to anybody after that, so the hay farm tax deductions will help to reduce tax burden as my other deductions dry up. With the mortgage gone, I fully intend to buy a discbine and my grandpa's 4430 in good time, which will allow me to expand my operation. There is plenty of opportunity to expand, but I'm constrained by equipment limitations and time.

No kids, just fur babies. Been trying to adopt a boy, but had one experience that didn't go so well, so we keep playing the waiting game there for the next opportunity that comes along.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

My day job is systems engineer, but my schedule rotates to provide 24/7/365 coverage, 4 scheduled 10 hr shifts per week, and usually all the OT I can stand. This past year, I was up to 155 acres of hay and we got 2 cuttings on most of it, and 3 on some of it. I also cut an additional 60 acres of millet for someone off of their field. I would've got more, but we were short on windows to dry it down this year because of all the rain. I dropped a customer that had 30 acres (lush fescue that popped out 5.5 dense 4x5 rounds bales to the acre) this year because he was just too far away from the home farm, but I believe the guy I cut the millet for is gonna want us to keep cutting that plus another 30 acre field, so next year we'll be up to 185 acres. I don't sleep much from March-November. It's just me, and occasionally my wife. Sometimes a friend of mine rakes in front of the baler which is a HUGE asset. I also have about 40 acres of bushhogging I keep up with as well, and a small herd of beef. Hay season is pretty much over here because days are getting too short to dry it without a long window. I'm looking forward to my cruise in a few weeks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck on that cruise Dan....id rather be kicked in the nuts than go on another....just make sure to vote before you leave if your gonna be gone during that time . A lot at stake here in Georgia....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Good luck on that cruise Dan....id rather be kicked in the nuts than go on another....just make sure to vote before you leave if your gonna be gone during that time . A lot at stake here in Georgia....


Bad experience dawg?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really, I just don't like being in prison......that's essentially what they have done, put you in prison....I'm purty sure the food is about the same as well 
It's one of the more stupid things I've done in my life....never again I hope, the wife enjoyed it, the kids enjoyed it, I absolutely hated it, couldn't wait to get off that damned boat....too many democrats on board and you have no way to escape....prison I tell ya'


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If it was a high priced trip I might be more inclined, but those usually go north, I ain't lookin to go any further north . 
I also absolutely abhor being outside the jurisdiction of the red/white and blue...... boat had a crazy flag flyin'.....that just ain't me. Think it was the Philippines, not sure....damn sure wasn't USA


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dawg, Here is my method:

Send the wife (goes with her single cousin) on the cruise/trip and I just buy another 'toy'. Presently, my wife is somewhere in the Atlantic (headed for Panama and back) and this toy appeared.





  








LimbSaw 02




__
r82230


__
Oct 27, 2018











  








LimbSaw 01




__
r82230


__
Oct 27, 2018








The trees should be running a little scared this winter, tired of them hitting the cabs/mirrors/etc. (20" bar, about 35' max reach). Some of the targeted trees are on the neighbors property, but I'm allow to 'trim' branches hanging on my side of the property line.  No more standing the bucket with a chainsaw, trying to not have the branches fall on you and knock you out of the bucket.

BTW, the first trip my wife wanted to go on, I offer to pay 1/2 of her cousin's share, so I didn't have to go. Lucky, her cousin just pays her own way. Now they just plan them and go.  It's not just a prison Dawg, but a crowded one at that.

Larry


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Good luck on that cruise Dan....id rather be kicked in the nuts than go on another....just make sure to vote before you leave if your gonna be gone during that time . A lot at stake here in Georgia....


You can rest assured it leaves after the election and my blood is deep red. #NeverAbrams

This is our first cruise so we'll see how it goes. It's a huge boat. Bigger than the LHA the Corps put me on, and much better ports. I have the drink package so if Libs become a problem I'll drink away their ignorance. After spending so much time in the sandbox, going almost anywhere outside the US isn't so bad anymore. Still have to keep your head on a swivel. We are divers, so for us it's just a big mobile dive boat with all I can eat/drink. The diving community is really great. Only ever ran into a couple people on my numerous dive trips that I wanted to punch in the face, so that's a plus.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You've done your due dilegence Dan, and you've been forewarned.......but I sincerly hope all goes well, you deserve the R&R....beautiful water down there, just stay away from the mainland  argh....just can't help myself can I......stay safe and Godspeed


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like your way of thinkin' Larry....
I may try that approach ifn I ever even get asked again, purty sure after the last experience they ain't gonna even ask.....


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a day job/career before I retired13 years ago. Don't know how I had time for it (the day job) when I had it. Wink! Wore out a lot of headlights back then......


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

r82230 said:


> Dawg, Here is my method:
> 
> Send the wife (goes with her single cousin) on the cruise/trip and I just buy another 'toy'. Presently, my wife is somewhere in the Atlantic (headed for Panama and back) and this toy appeared.
> 
> ...


I got one of those limb saws but damn on that telehandler thatis some hell of reach. I dont know if my eye hand coordination would be that great way up there. But i have alot limbs break out on big natives that it wont reach on a tractor.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Full time farmer here with my amazing wife and was wonderful (most of the time????) family. We live on the homestead/ main yard with my folks living a half mile away. My brother lives about 20 miles away and his wife wants nothing to do with the farm. The primary focus is 500 cows which we calve and sell long yearlings. The hay acreage varies from 800-1500 acres depending on the crop rotation and feed required. Usually half is two cut and the rest is a single that gets grazed later. There's also 1-2,000 acres of small grains to combine as well.

My folks are slowing up but enjoy it too much to quit which is great. We're going to have to re-evaluate how and what we do to accomplish more in less time since it's almost impossible to find a employee let alone a good reliable one up here. The coal mine next door keeps getting closer and gobbling up our rented land so that may solve that problem anyway.








My mother raking with my brother and I baling this summer.








My crew checking out the mountains on a little trip this summer. My boy says he wants to be a "bale farmer" and that he doesn't want to go to preschool anymore. I tell him he's gotta learn to count so he knows how many cows and bales there is????. Our daughter loves kindergarten and says she's going to be a veterinarian although she pronounces it more like "vegetarian" which is definitely not the case with her. Good thing we got an RESP (registered education saving plan) started for them although the son will definitely be the more expensive child if he sticks with it. ???? My wife is itching to start planning a party for two years from now to celebrate our family homesteading here a century ago. Time to clean out the shop anyway. It was last done 8 years ago for our wedding and is wayyyy overdue. Future looks promising that it might go for the next century possibly too if the kids decide they like it. ????

As others have mentioned I like to hear what others do and how they accomplish it. 
P.S. please keep posting pictures of green grass...... the snow is coming down on the mud and I don't think it's leaving till April this time. It feels so barren and we've already had two feet of it since the beginning of September. Good luck to anyone with crop out yet that you're able to get it. ????


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

woodland said:


> Full time farmer here with my amazing wife and was wonderful (most of the time) family. We live on the homestead/ main yard with my folks living a half mile away. My brother lives about 20 miles away and his wife wants nothing to do with the farm. The primary focus is 500 cows which we calve and sell long yearlings. The hay acreage varies from 800-1500 acres depending on the crop rotation and feed required. Usually half is two cut and the rest is a single that gets grazed later. There's also 1-2,000 acres of small grains to combine as well.
> My folks are slowing up but enjoy it too much to quit which is great. We're going to have to re-evaluate how and what we do to accomplish more in less time since it's almost impossible to find a employee let alone a good reliable one up here. The coal mine next door keeps getting closer and gobbling up our rented land so that may solve that problem anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw a tandem axle Deere round baler


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Never saw a tandem axle Deere round baler


Bought it used and it came that way. Not sure who makes it but it does ride nicer than the big floaters but cuts in worse in the mud. And twice the rubber and bearings to keep going. ????

Couldn't ever go back to the little singles after having these.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

woodland said:


> Bought it used and it came that way. Not sure who makes it but it does ride nicer than the big floaters but cuts in worse in the mud. And twice the rubber and bearings to keep going.
> 
> Couldn't ever go back to the little singles after having these.


Seem more stable on hills? (if you have any hills)

Is the baler a 5x5?

If it didn't have the tandems, would the single tires be the same size? I have hills and I dont know what would be better, floats or tandems

Really cool picture with both tractors and balers going at it!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

woodland said:


> Full time farmer here with my amazing wife and was wonderful (most of the time) family. We live on the homestead/ main yard with my folks living a half mile away. My brother lives about 20 miles away and his wife wants nothing to do with the farm. The primary focus is 500 cows which we calve and sell long yearlings. The hay acreage varies from 800-1500 acres depending on the crop rotation and feed required. Usually half is two cut and the rest is a single that gets grazed later. There's also 1-2,000 acres of small grains to combine as well.
> My folks are slowing up but enjoy it too much to quit which is great. We're going to have to re-evaluate how and what we do to accomplish more in less time since it's almost impossible to find a employee let alone a good reliable one up here. The coal mine next door keeps getting closer and gobbling up our rented land so that may solve that problem anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pictures in the hay looks very nice


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Seem more stable on hills? (if you have any hills)
> Is the baler a 5x5?
> If it didn't have the tandems, would the single tires be the same size? I have hills and I dont know what would be better, floats or tandems
> 
> Really cool picture with both tractors and balers going at it!


Thanks JD???? Most of our fields are hills and around home if we want level ground we make it. 







Building a pad for some bins with some hills in the background. There's a MF 510 laying at the bottom of a hill on a quarter we bought as a reminder that gravity wins every time.

The tandems are 31x13.5x15 which is what these would come with standard from the factory. I've never worried about a baler rolling over but the floaters are more stable as they're a foot wider. These are 5x6 balers and we max them out usually. We're not limited by dimensions and roads out in Timbuktu like lots of you are. One of the perks for living in the middle of nowhere. ????


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> nice pictures in the hay looks very nice


It was too nice for our cows so it went to the alfalfa pellet plant and is somewhere across the pacific now. Don't tell my cows this or else I may have a mutiny on my hands. What they don't know won't hurt them????


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

A mootiny.... Sorry that was dumb...I'll show myself out ????


----------



## RockyMtnKng (Dec 13, 2016)

Pretty new to this forum but thought I'd throw mine in here.

Day time I'm I.T manager at a local coop. But I grew up farming and the hay allows me to play with tractors in the summer, and feed my wife's hobby (yup horses.....)

I'm small time hay (about 20 acres a year) about 1/3rd is alfalfa the rest is brome grass. Pretty much just bale what anyone around here doesn't want to try and fit their 24 row planter in on.... Because if it's big enough around here and you don't have cattle, it's corn or beans....


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I am an electrical engineer with 2 masters degrees. Woohoo!! The company I worked for split and I purchased the industrial automation side in 2003. I had do downsize my cattle operation for the first three years due to time restraints. We usually hay 80 acres hopefully 3 times per year. We have 3 tractors which helps with time in/out of the field. I only make 4x5's for our own needs with the exception of 40-50 rolls I sell to a neighbor each year. I can usually get help from within the family but have had to hire help a few times usually because of weather expectations.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I"m glad you revived this thread, lets keep it going! How many cattle do you have dvcochran?


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Work full time as a service tech at a farm equipment dealer, after hours are lots of times spent at the FD and after that helping on our family's farm where we run 80 head of beef cattle and farm 130 acres mostly grass/alfalfa.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm a welder/fabricator by day, I also have a small business applying performance ceramic coatings and build diesel motors as a side line/hobby, I hay 20ac once maybe twice a year here for my own use.


----------



## Ohio Bale Dragger (May 26, 2019)

I own a mechanical contracting company that serves the commercial/industrial market in central Ohio. We provide HVAC, plumbing, pipefitting, duct, welding, and rigging services to our customers. It takes up a lot of my time and resources. If I wasn't the boss there is no way I would be able to make things work (or afford them).

I bought a 60 acre farm a year ago for a multitude of reasons...
- Get away from the city where I work five days a week
- The challenge of farming
- Good hunting
- Raise our own own food/meat
- An atmosphere to raise a family
- Teach our three kids responsibility and ethics of hard work
- Good clean country living

My primary job is what supports the farm for now, with about 40 acres of hay and 15 acres of pasture it will take a few years to see an ROI on the farm costs, especially the purchase of equipment and cattle.

The lessons I have learned and the lifestyle my kids will grow up with... You can't put a price on.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

cjsr8595 said:


> I"m glad you revived this thread, lets keep it going! How many cattle do you have dvcochran?


About 50 cows in our cow/calf operation. I try to do around 60 stockers a year. Two different locations.


----------



## Monsenhay (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a "day" job working as the only hired man for two brothers on 5000 acres of row crops. On my farm I small bale 100 acres once and round twice. I could get four cuttings but by fourth the combine needs to be moving


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm back into automobile sales for Volvo. I had taken a break from cars with an offer to work in investments and insurance and I just didn't have the book of business to make it work. Folks are much more interested in buying something I can grantee will lose 50% of it's value in 3 years than putting money aside for a better future. I get two days a week off so I have to plead with the weather to work for me. I have 50 or so acres of hay I cut each year. The goal is to transition to farming full time. I live on my wife's family farm of which she is the only one of her generation. So really at this point I'm trying to learn farm management for the day that we're in charge of keeping it a farm for another generation. To expand my own profits, I did start 10 colonies of bees this year as well and intend to expand that. Hay and bees for now, with the family and real job it keeps me plenty busy.


----------



## LocustDaleCC (May 31, 2019)

Full time farmer here. I've been running an outfitter business on the farm the past 8 years but with more cows I've started to wind it down some. We currently have a herd of 300 cows and are moving towards 400-500 in the not too distant future. Hay about 200 acres right now 2 to 3 cuttings a year and will soon be row cropping the 700ish acres on our farm probably starting next year.


----------



## Taiga (Feb 5, 2016)

Engineer by day and farmer when not. Farm approx 1000 cultivated acres, primarily hay. One man show, but we only get one cut per year here. Run NH tractors, Pottinger mowing/tedding/raking equipment, and Vermeer balers. Not sold to any particular brand, just based on local dealers primarily.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

LocustDaleCC said:


> Full time farmer here. I've been running an outfitter business on the farm the past 8 years but with more cows I've started to wind it down some. We currently have a herd of 300 cows and are moving towards 400-500 in the not too distant future. Hay about 200 acres right now 2 to 3 cuttings a year and will soon be row cropping the 700ish acres on our farm probably starting next year.


I know as we expanded the herd we changed a few things and we doubled it without doubling the manpower. It's always a game to do more (cows) with less (time) but a very worthwhile challenge. Sometimes letting the cows do the work like bale / swath grazing and calving when Mother Nature tells the rest of the wildlife to do it saves time and your sanity.

Good luck with it. The bovine is an amazing resilient animal............ most of the time????


----------

